

50 Years of Moore’s Law: IEEE Spectrum Report - yarapavan
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2015/04/50-years-of-moores-law-ieee-spectrum-report/

======
yarapavan
What’s interesting to me is there is enough innovation going on in the cloud
computing industry that, even though it’s provably not entirely Moore driven,
the industry is delivery a near Moore’s law pace of price reductions.

Link to original special report: [http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/special-
report-50-years-of-m...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/static/special-
report-50-years-of-moores-law)

